# shred vs dd für /dev/md0

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab ne kleine Frage...

Zwar möchte ich mein RAID 5 Verschlüsseln dazu will ich aber vorher alle 4 Platten sauber und vorallem richtig löschen sprich Sektor für Sektor...

Nun die Frage...

Was ist sicherer? 

shred -n 7 -z /dev/md0

oder

7x dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/md0

oder 

ist es ggf. sicherer alle Festplatten /dev/sdb bis /dev/sde  einzeln 7x zu überschreiben?

----------

## cryptosteve

Es reicht aus, die Daten einmal zu überschreiben. Egal, für was Du Dich entscheidest, ob zero oder random ...

----------

